# Dalestrong knives.



## DocSteve (Mar 8, 2020)

Got these. Not advertising for them, just like them.


----------



## xray (Mar 8, 2020)

They look pretty cool!

I’ve thought about getting some Dalstrong knives, especially when they run Amazon specials. Just haven’t pulled the trigger yet.

How do you like them? Or have you used any of their other knives before?


----------



## DocSteve (Mar 8, 2020)

xray said:


> They look pretty cool!
> 
> I’ve thought about getting some Dalstrong knives, especially when they run Amazon specials. Just haven’t pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> How do you like them? Or have you used any of their other knives before?


This is the only line of theirs I've gotten, I like them. Started out w/ a sale like you said, got more.
 Funny thing was one order, I kept losing net connection 3 times during checkout.
 Didnt pay attention and ended up w/ "quantity 3".
 Didnt realize till I got the package. Gave the 2 spare to family.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks like you have everything you need!
Al


----------



## DocSteve (Mar 8, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks like you have everything you need!
> Al


Ya, those are the main ones used.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 8, 2020)

How long is that Breaking Knife?


----------



## DocSteve (Mar 8, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> How long is that Breaking Knife?


They call it a filet knife. 6"


----------



## negolien (Mar 8, 2020)

Nice set I have  a few of the Gladiator series from Dalstong as do a few others. Seem to be fairly decent knives for the price.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 8, 2020)

DocSteve said:


> They call it a filet knife. 6"


Looks perfect.


----------



## DocSteve (Mar 8, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> Looks perfect.


Forgot I got a big cleaver. Had to have.


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 8, 2020)

Very nice looking knives Doc.


----------



## KillianMatters (Mar 9, 2020)

I've never had a full set of kitchen knives before and this time, my heart is actually set on one. Maybe some of you might have intel on Calphalon and whether their sets are any good or not, cause this 15-piece set really caught my attention - https://popular.reviews/kitchen-knife-set/#1_Calphalon_Classic_Self-Sharpening_15-Piece
If this isn't just hyping in vain, it seems awesome to me to have knives that basically get their blades sharpened again each time you insert them in the block.


----------

